

Show HN: SocialTV app redesigned – download TV shows free - vanwilder77
http://socialtvapp.me/home/

======
davidklemke
Just tried to search for a couple programs with all of them ending up
redirecting me to a JSON error response ({"error": 1}). Loading up a show page
appears to be quite slow as well.

Haven't tried actually downloading any shows yet, though.

